# Abnormal DRE



## bill2doc (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there a Dx for Abnormal DRE ?
Thanks


----------



## tadailey (Jun 10, 2010)

I have yet to find a specific code for abnormal DRE. Look at 602.8 and see if that's close. It's usually what I ended up using.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 10, 2010)

I would hesitate to leap from abnormal DRE to prostate disorder. 

What if he just found blood or felt some lesions/lumps unrelated to the prostate?  I would ask the Doc what was abnormal and to append the note to document the specifics of what he found/felt

_A digital rectal exam (DRE) can be done to:
--Check for growths in or enlargement of the prostate gland  in men. 
--Check for problems in a woman's reproductive organs , such as the uterus and ovaries. It may also be done to check on symptoms, such as pelvic pain or vaginal bleeding.
--Help find the cause of symptoms such as rectal bleeding (blood in the stool), belly or pelvic pain, a change in urination, or a change in bowel habits.
--Collect a stool sample to test for blood in the stool.
--Check for hemorrhoids or growths, such as cancer, in the rectum._


----------



## bill2doc (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you very much to you both!


----------



## sllindsey (Jun 14, 2010)

we use 796.4 for abnormal clinical findings, but i also agree with asking the doctor what was abnormal??


----------

